# Something keeps turning my BitDefender Off



## Blwnblue (Sep 9, 2006)

I have an overclocked 3.6Ghz Core Duo with 4gigs of Ram running windows 7 64bit. I use a paid subscription of bit defender. Every few hours bit defender is turned off. I've done a system scan in safe mode to no avail. this started happening a few weeks ago ..


----------



## Blwnblue (Sep 9, 2006)

bump as it's been a few days..


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

because you are using W7 64 bit, I would seek advice about this issue on bitdefender forums. It is probably something not malware related and more to do with permissions for BD to run

http://forum.bitdefender.com/

they are normally very helpful


----------

